# Pictures of your ALT Engery Setups!



## 10101 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thought I would start a thread dedicated to pictures of your ALT Engery Setups.

Maybe one of the Moderators can make this thread a sticky if it catches on.

Right now I am strictly limited to my gensets, however, hope to upgrade to solar in the near future.

Here are my generators.

*2.4HP 1000 watt (1200 watt surge)*










*10HP 5500 watt (6280 watt surge)*


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

My alternative-energy is all related to batteries and solar. I do have a generator (or two) that I will use if the batteries and solar cannot supply me with sufficient power. You can see my setup in the Travel Trailers thread here ..

My plan is to expand on that design to power my entire house.


----------

